# Whats a good time for 13 miles?



## Nkaj (4 Jun 2010)

Slightly over half of the distance on tarmac and the rest on dirt tracks and those kind of roads.Fairly hilly and on a mountain bike.When I first did it ,it took me just under an hour but when i did it now it took my 49 minutes.Is this a good time? I mean my average speed was about 15 something miles per hour but i would just like to know how this compares to some other peoples times.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jun 2010)

Moi, Nkaj, mitta kulu? 

15 mph is a good average over that kind of terrain. 

A lot depends on the conditions, your form and fitness, even mood, but to get an idea of a good average and improvement, then ride that route several times and see how and when you peak.


----------



## battered (5 Jun 2010)

15 mph is good. I used to average 14mph while commuting on a MTB, mostly tarmac like you, perfectly flat terrain. That was just commuting though, I wasn't timing it I was just pedalling along looking at the countryside. If you are trying hard then you'll go quicker. How much quicker depends on terrain etc. But 15mph is pretty good.


----------



## Nkaj (6 Jun 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Moi, Nkaj, mitta kulu?
> 
> 15 mph is a good average over that kind of terrain.
> 
> A lot depends on the conditions, your form and fitness, even mood, but to get an idea of a good average and improvement, then ride that route several times and see how and when you peak.



Moi! Hyva kiitos,enta sinulle?

yeah well when i went on the same route a month or two ago with my dad it took me 57 minutes ,the next time i took 51 minutes and now 49 ...so i think im getting somewhere.Actually it turns out that my average speed was 15.77 so nearly 16 ...


----------

